# [HELP.ME] wanna remove certian statusbar icons



## deadseth (Apr 30, 2012)

mighta screwed up by posting this errwhere but damnit im lookin for alil assistance 

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]butt!! to whomever may help,[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]i would like to know what files/what i gotta do to manually remove icons from my status bar (data, roaming, clock, etc)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]so uhm.. ya. plz help n shit [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]thanks n shit[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]twitter? @deadseth[/background]


----------

